# Besoin d'une confirmation sur les AirPods



## Leo35 (20 Avril 2021)

Salut à tous, j'ai récemment acheté des AirPods neufs sur leboncoin, j'ai vérifié le numéro de série, il est valide, les AirPods sont encore sous la garantie d'un an et il y a l'assistance téléphonique. Mais j'ai remarqué que quand je les déconnectes de mon téléphone via les réglages ou que je désactive le bluetooth quand je les utilises, il y a une voix qui dit "disconnected". Je trouvais ça étrange donc si des utilisateurs de AirPods pouvaient me confirmer si c'est normal ou pas ça serait avec plaisir  (à noter qu'il s'agit d'airpods 2eme génération et que je les utilises avec un Xiaomi)
Merci d'avance


----------



## LaJague (21 Avril 2021)

Il doit y avoir 10% de vrais vendus sur lbc , et encore !


----------

